

Ramsey Parties - adrianN
http://zufallstee.blogspot.com/2011/10/ramsey-parties.html

======
ajays
The elegance of Ramsey's proof of R(3,3) was what turned me on to
Combinatorics and Graph Theory.

~~~
ggchappell
Cool.

But, a minor correction: Frank Ramsey merely proved (in 1930) a theorem
equivalent to the statement that Ramsey numbers are well-defined. The study of
the values of particular Ramsey numbers seems to have been started in 1955 by
Robert Greenwood and Andrew Gleason, and I believe they are the first ones to
note that R(3,3)=6.

Disclaimer: Combinatorics is my field. History of mathematics is not. And
corrections are welcome.

------
pax
He lost me at "As a computer scientist, I am of course highly familiar with
the local party scene."

------
jamesgagan
I thought this would be a drinking game to play while watching Kitchen
Nightmares.

